# The Sound of 007 on Amazon Prime



## rudi (Oct 6, 2022)

Just watched this great 1h28m documentary on the music of the James Bond films.
Plenty of interviews, excerpts, recordings, behind the scene info, involving many of the composers, singers, lyricists and directors sharing their thoughts and knowledge.
A mesmerising insight and celebration of all that makes the Bond films music so great and iconic.
Catch it if you get the chance, especially so if you are a fan of the music of Bond.

Link to the trailer:


----------



## telecode101 (Oct 6, 2022)

Cool. Thanks. Added to me list. Grew up on those old Connery films and music.


----------



## Satorious (Oct 6, 2022)

Yes - this was fun but it jumped around a little too much for my taste and missed out some pretty large chunks. I kind of wish it was longer (hey Amazon - you're a streaming service so you don't have the same time constraints) - and also more chronological... 

Side note: a shortened down version of the Bond concert at the Royal Albert Hall earlier in the week has also just landed on Prime. Unfortunately they've cut half of it out, mostly the cues from the films. Planning to watch it later...


----------



## kilgurt (Oct 6, 2022)

Cool but weired editing and shallow.


----------

